# System down at PDX warehouse



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I went in for a five hour block yesterday, and was sent home because the system had apparently crashed and there were no routes. I haven't seen logistics routes offered up since. Anyone know if the system is still down?


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Lol, nevermind, they just released shifts for tonight. 8-10 and 7-10. Nightime logistics deliveries? No thankyou.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Dawn Tower said:


> I went in for a five hour block yesterday, and was sent home because the system had apparently crashed and there were no routes. I haven't seen logistics routes offered up since. Anyone know if the system is still down?


Did you get paid for the cancelled block since you did show up? I've heard that sometimes drivers get paid and somestimes they don't when a block get cancelled on Amazon's end.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Did you get paid for the cancelled block since you did show up? I've heard that sometimes drivers get paid and somestimes they don't when a block get cancelled on Amazon's end.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, one of the warehouse folks had me scan barcode and I was paid.


----------

